# You have got to try this routine



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello there gang!

Most of you will know what Pyramid style is, so check this version out. I did this a few nights back! Major Pump (adjust weight according to what you can lift) I cant wait to see the pump from this once my Anadrol kicks in

70kg * 15

70kg * 15

75kg * 10

75kg * 10

80kg * 8

80kg * 8

85kg * 6

85kg * 6

90kg * 4

90kg * 4

100kg * 2

100kg * 1

90kg * (faliure)

80kg * (faliure)

70kg * (faliure)

60kg * (faliure)

50kg * (faliure)

As you increase weights, take about 2 - 3 mins rest (i superset abs)

As you decrease weight, no resting time, apart from time to change weight)

This is a killer, one do once a week! Normal chest workout the other day (if you do 2 chest a weeK)

Give it a go

Dont blame me if you cant move the next morning tho


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

to many sets for my likeing mate but i get sore looking at it..


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

i just might try that once my friggin Bi's are no longer sore, i did a nasty workout saturday and i cannot strech my bi's. lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, i use Pyramid style training usaly along with Psyco Training when i used to have me best mate there pushing me. (Whos no longer there, cos hes in BAE)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

i use this kind of pyramid,with that amount of sets etc.i find it is especially effective doing wide grip pulldowns to the front..fair saps your energy through the rest of the workout though.find myself flagging near the end of my biceps routine.


----------

